

CSScomb - willfarrell
http://csscomb.com/online/

======
juddlyon
Cool service! Worked great on the stylesheet I tested.

You might consider describing the service and benefits on the page you process
the file on. I wasn't sure what the service did immediately.

------
miripiruni
Right now I develop csscomb.js. I'll work on support any preprocessors.

------
cburgmer
Seriously, PHP? Integrating that into your favorite editor?

Anyways. A tool to help you have clean CSS sounds cool.

~~~
xentronium
How is php worse than perl or ruby for scripting?

~~~
nachteilig
God. Please don't start this again. This discussion is really no different
than the vim vs emacs of old.

------
brian_c
Sort alphabetically. It's not arbitrary, everybody understands it, and no tool
needed. This is silly.

------
debacle
I'd like to see a version of this that could be created as a build task or a
git hook.

------
camwest
I just ran it on a particularly rank LESS document and it worked great. Nice
tool.

------
kieranyo
Been using this as an ST2 package for a while. Works great.

